# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  My Cycle

## Webb0101

What's up Fella's 

I am 24yrs old and 6'1 and about 220lbs. I am just starting my second cycle and felt like posting it up for you guys to read when you bored or maybe use it as a template for yourself.

Right now I have been on a good diet plan and i hit the gym daily and train intensly.

Bench 315 for 4
barbell arm curl 135 for 4
shrug 495 for 6
squat 315 for 4

I know you all are thinking, man his squats and arms are shit, I know that and that is what i need to really work on. any suggestions would be appreciated. should i try heavier weight or just do what i know what i can.

MY CYCLE

50mg D-Bol ED week 1-4
1cc Fina EOD week 1-7
350mg Test. Suspension EOD week 2-9
Clomid post therapy

Diet Plan same every day

5:30am cereal with skim milk
10am 1 can of tuna half protien shake
12pm 2chiken breasts(skinless) Rice, or potatoes, or vegatable
3pm 1 can of tuna half protein shake and fruit
6:30 potatoes and chicken or beef
7:30 training
9pm cereal with skim milk, and banana
10:30pm sleep 


let me know if you guys have any suggestions, all critisism with be accepted with open ears.

----------

